# French Conversation



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Recently there was a thread about Speaking French. On it I said that John and I are learning French but find it harder to understand what is being said when hearing French spoken. Wanting to improve my French has become a bit of a project for me (I was rubbish at it at school) so I'll try anything that helps. At home I listen to French radio on the tunein radio app and it helps a lot. We also watch French films (with subtitles) when we can.

We've been taking one or two French holidays each year but each is a maximum of 3 weeks, so that's not a lot of time to get some real practice. Does anyone have any ideas and advice about how to get into conversations when in France?

It seems we really only get to use the language when we're in a queue for something: in shops and supermarkets, tourist information, buses, or the ticket offices of a gallery or chateau. Even if we start the interaction in French we often get replied to in English. On the last couple of trips we noticed we were getting more French replies. I like to think this was because our French had improved. However, when we don't immediately understand their French they change to English. Now I know how to say 'Lentement s'il vous plait', and managed to use it once to some good effect at the tourist information in Cahors, but the young man with perfect English soon speeded up again. Usually though, with a queue behind us, it isn't really appropriate to ask them to slow down so we can practise our French when they are perfectly capable of completing the transaction in English.

So, how do we manage to spend more time in French conversation? We don't tend to spend time in bars, or even hang around on the campsite for long. We tend to use campsites (ACSI or municipal) and aires in roughly equal proportion, though we might spend up 2, 3 or occasionally 4 nights on a campsite and usually only 1 on an aire. I've even wondered lately whether to do some kind of immersion course, or perhaps join our local town twinning association and spend reciprocal holidays in the home of a French family, but we have limited time to get away and don't want to use the motorhome even less than we do.

Chris


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Immersion Chris, it's the only way. We broke down with a m/cycle in 83 in Lombardia. Out in the sticks farmer and his clan took us in for the night (literally) - we've been going back ever since hence my Italian is excellent....I've tried formal learning of French but find I only really improve while in France "getting stuck in in rural areas"...best of luck...John
Edit..My favourit method is to go out cycling and stop to view a church or whatever and just talk to somebody. Most will give you the time of day.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

That's a far more difficult question than it might at first appear!

My only suggestion is to surround yourself with a veneer of confidence (_real or assumed_! :roll: ) and speak French at every opportunity.

Mention the weather . . . the French think that's all we ever think about, so no surprises there. _"Pardon Monsieur, avez vous vu le Meteo, s'il vous plait?"_

And don't worry about making yourself sound like a plonker - you will never meet the people again, so does it matter if they have a chuckle at your expense? :wink:

Anything to start off a brief conversation about something trivial, and to which you stand a good chance of getting at least the gist of the reply.

Don't forget one of the most useful ploys in speaking French. If you don't know how to ask a question, make it a statement and raise your voice at the end like someone off an Australian Soap! :wink: _"Il y a un restaurant prez d'ici?"_ with that heavy inflexion at the end turns the statement into a question.

When you enter a café or restaurant, greet the people in there with a cheery "_Bonjour Messeurs 'Dames_" at least. The locals often go round shaking hands, so your "Bonjour" will be welcomed as a polite gesture, and it is often possible then to ask which is the best beer/wine, or the way to somewhere - whether you want to know or not.

It's also useful sometimes to ask a local lady in a supermarket which is the best coffee, because (for example) you like it strong. Anything really to initiate a brief encounter.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

*I*

Many years ago I subscribed to a French audiomagazine called Champs Elysee. Every month came a CD and a magazine with transcript plus vocab explanation etc. it was for advanced French. I found it very good for improving the understanding and this took me back to the level of French I spoke as a child. I am sure you can find something similar available.

Even now as an official " native speaker" ...albeit on the bottom rung, I still have French TV every lunchtime for a very silly quiz show followed by the news. Its picking up the culture thats the key.

People rarely address us in English anymore. Its funny, as I can spot an " English " a mile away !!! Maybe you need to work on your disguise to let you practice in French 

Learning a language is not easy. It needs perseverance and lots of alternative inputs so eventually you can do it without thinking.

Good luck.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Talking to ordinary retailers works well - as Zebedee said, immersion. Particularly when you later discover they speak English but have deliberately NOT spoken it to you so that you can speak French - and they are being helpful, NOT awkward.

Once we moved over and had to have conversations about lawn tractors (autoportee) and chainsaws ( tronçonneuse) then you suddenly discover a whole new vocabulary NOT covered by 'O' Level (failed) French classes.

Yes, the French speak fast and yes frequent repetition of "lentement s'il vous plait ." is essential as they very quickly forget - or don't listen....

but gradually things improve and I now manage to hold conversations about a whole variety of things apart from "la meteo" but including sport and politics (Mr Hollande is VERY unpopular down here).

To me, the telephone is the hardest as you do not get the non-verbal clues.......

The longest journey starts with a single step, but eventually you get there.

The alternative is to become a child - not easy but they assimilate rather than learn the language..... but not so easy for us old 'uns.

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there an Alliance Francaise near where you live? I studied there with a group of 6 likeminded francophile biddies and the lecturer delivered an immersion course to our requirements. We used the Nouvelle Observateur mag as source material on current affairs.This was in SA but its a worldwide organisation.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there an Alliance Francaise near where you live? I studied there with a group of 6 likeminded francophile biddies and the lecturer delivered an immersion course to our requirements. We used the Nouvelle Observateur mag as source material on current affairs.This was in SA but its a worldwide organisation.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

On the odd occasion we have stayed on a French campsite we have found them to be occupied mainly by Dutch, German & British people and at reception they speak perfect English so no chance of French conversation.
Try eating at a 'Routier' restaurant. A wonderful experience and if they are very busy you may be asked to share a table, usually with a French couple, or it may be on a long trestle table amongst lots of locals.Lots of opportunity to try out the language then.

Cazzie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly typically lazy English we watch UK TV. I now know this is a big mistake and has set our French back years.
But a couple of years ago we joined a French walking group to spend one afternoon a week with them. And now we are complimented on our improved French. I still struggle to catch everything they say but can manage even on the phone now.

Ray.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*Speaking French*

Hello. We live 6months of the year in a village where we are the only English; now you would think after 6 years of this we were brilliant French conversationalists; alas not so. It doesnt help that we spend a lot of our time in Spain as well  
Our neighbours in our commune
all Love to speak English because THEY have no-one to practice with
and so its us being lazy and them learning! Like you Chris its the 
normal shopping, cafes etc that we get our practice.

We have tried alternative days French/English but alas still the dialect of the area causes so many' pardons' from me that we all end up laughing. But we think that's the key to our successful integration - laughter, smiles & communication whatever language we use.

Onwards and upwards with a grin!

Barrie and Lin


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Agree with the Routier eating places, great place to attempt to speak the language and meet people who will help and speak to you. Moreover, do not bother about making a ars** of yourself, give it a try. Use small local shops, most of the owners and staff will help you if you give it a try.

Years ago when I first started going to France, I went into the local bakers shop and stood in the queue behind a load of French ladies with their baskets. I am standing there thinking what I was going to ask for, I did all the rights things, good morning etc but when I come to order I asked in French for six bread rolls but put up four fingers. The lady behind the counter told me to get to the back of the queue until I could ask properly. Managed to make good friends on the rest of the holiday in that shop, I think their takings went up as people were coming to listen to this Scotsman trying the language. A wee bit like 'Good Moaning', in that programme.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Total immersion has, I think, already been mentioned. My tip would be to try and start to consciously think in French. This means you don't need someone to have to speak with you but it gets you into the habit of trying to link thoughts and statements together mentally, without the need to think it all out in English and then translate it. Perhaps that all sounds a little complicated but it really isn't and, when you do get someone to practise on, the conversation will be much more confident and natural. It does get easier and you can start with just going through your normal routine 'in French' and then build on it. Always carry a small dictionary and notebook and if you spot a word that you don't understand on a sign or in a shop for example and all those places you naturally need to frequent (garages are good), look the word up and then jot it down. You are more likely to remember vocabulary when you can associate its use to a certain time and place. 

I also now make sure I give myself a 'daily dose' of French and I do this mainly by keeping up with a key national and local news item in French most days. I personally love the Dordogne and South West of France so I subscribe to the news site 'Sud Ouest'. I find this superb as it provides daily short news digests via email and Facebook and it can be tailored to a preferred area. This gives images and story (pictures help!) and you can get into the discipline of selecting to read more detail on a story a day. So, recently, there has been much coverage of skiing accidents, the effects of the storms on borne yards and particularly Atlantic beaches and damage called, as well as the Malaysian aircraft disappearance and the rugby. It is amazing how much more relevant this becomes over time and I now find it much better than trying to think of vocabulary for specific scenarios - that can be forged with the help of a dictionary anyway.

I appreciate that none of this is speaking French but, when you do get a chance, you will be more confident and better prepared. Persevere and if someone answers in English, speak back to them in French! Try to pick sites without many Brits. The site we stayed at last year in the Rhone Alps made me smile as there were only about 3 English families. We had lots of reason to speak with the lovely site owners and they would always speak with us in French as they saw we made the effort. They spoke to all the Dutch visitors in English though!

Good luck (or should I say Bon Chance!)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aires are the best place. I often go and have conversations with the people around me and will usually get a few sentences out before I realise they are German or from Lancashire or somewhere.

If your staying on one a few days though I usually befriend a few around me and it gives them all a laugh to see the mad English bloke trying to speak French.

I cant say I have improved that much though. The speaking is ok but its the understanding the replies I have a problem with.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Arguably even better than Fabfive's suggestion of carrying a small dictionary, you could consider getting Quickdic on your smartphone.

>> Cliquez ici <<

It's free, and has the advantage that in real difficulty you can either show the French person the translation (if you can't pronounce it) or ask him to type in the word in French and the App will translate it for you.

You will have it with you all the time, and it's easier than riffling through the pages of a dictionary. And it can be used in dozens of different languages, should you need to.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Aires are the best place. I often go and have conversations with the people around me and will usually get a few sentences out before I realise they are German or from Lancashire or somewhere.
> 
> If your staying on one a few days though I usually befriend a few around me and it gives them all a laugh to see the mad English bloke trying to speak French.
> 
> I cant say I have improved that much though. The speaking is ok but its the understanding the replies I have a problem with.


Is this why you seem to move on so rapidly Barry?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No but as he buys as much of his stuff as he can in Andorra to avoid tax, the instructions are in French and his understanding is limited.....

therefore it gets broke rather quickly!

Dave


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

I swear by www.duolingo.com

Three members of our family are learning 3 different languages. It"s free and we find it fun. You need to be on wifi.

Best of luck


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are maybe fortunate of being one of the only two English couples in our village. The other couple have children and grandchildren who are all bi lingual now and sort out any communication problems for them.

Happily we both dive in and hope for the best. We do tend to chat and communicate more with the French who slow down to our level. Often reciprocal dining and drinks again help and we can now spend the whole day with French neighbours.

But we do realise just how far we have to go when occasionally we are in the company of Brits who are fluent and again we lose the thread.
But it can be very satisfying to have French neighbours come and ask for help with language or technology.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for those suggestions. Many of them we're already trying but it's good to know we're on the right track. Having had French lessons at home for nearly two years has boosted my confidence and I'm now happy to 'sound like a plonker'. Previously I left all the communication in French to John as he was well ahead of me.

I'm trying various inputs, particularly to listen to spoken French. So far the radio programme France Culture is the best for us. Lots of discussion on the arts, politics and current affairs as far as I can make out. Although much of it is in the usual rapid French sometimes the conversation is more slow and thoughtful, especially if they are interviewing a non native French speaker. It's helpful to record and listen again too. I've also used Babbel and Yabla looks good too. 

Our nearest Alliance Francaise is in Manchester which is a bit of a trek. A friend (who already had good French) gave them a try but found the course focused on French Literature and she got behind after missing a couple of weeks. This is why we have lessons at home as we know we'd miss formal classes when we go away. I could check out if they do a short intensive course though.

Trying Routier restaurants sounds like a good idea, I think we did this once in Montrichard but were with English friends so didn't really get to talk to anyone else.

Staying on sites without many Brits is the kind of thing we were thinking would help but, yes, it's also been our experience that we end up chatting with Dutch campers, in English.

I don't know whether to be encouraged or not by those of you that now live, or spend lots of time, in France. It's good to know that the task really is difficult, so it's not just me then. :roll: But as we get perhaps a maximum of 6 weeks a year in the country I really should have started earlier! :lol: 

So, a few questions. Are there particular areas or sites where we're more likely to come across French people who want to chat? Are there any areas to avoid? I presume dog owners find it relatively easy to get into conversation with others? We draw the line at getting a dog or taking our cats with us but maybe there are other activities that encourage sociability? 


Keep the ideas coming please, I'm sure they'll be helpful to others too.


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> snipped...
> I cant say I have improved that much though. The speaking is ok but its the understanding the replies I have a problem with.


This is exactly what I mean. I'm nowhere near speaking French well but I'm very willing to have a go now. I've obviously improved enough for my simple sentences to be understood, I just get stumped when I don't understand the replies. Even simple things that I should know take me a few seconds to replay in my head and and work out what it means, but by then, and perhaps because of the vacant expression on my face, they change to English. This is why I feel we need to find ways to be in more relaxed conversations over a period of time, as well as the short transactions in shops.

I do have an excellent Collins French Dictionary on my iPhone, as well as a French verb conjugator, and Forvo, an app which gives peoples' different pronunciations of words in various languages. I would recommend all these. Now, I just want someone to talk to me, sloooowwllllyyy, in French.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Another important factor is accent..very important to really accentuate everything to the nth degree. Good moaning is exactly what it sounds like to the listener if you make no effort with the accent. Also , if you choose your timing well it will be easier to get someone to be sympathetic and willing to continue in French. In a site reception with a queue behind you is not ideal....John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is why I suggested Aires. I dont stay on campsites very often and I dont think (I could be wrong here) the French do either. They dont like to pay for parking so the Aires are full of em!

Like you say the Dutch seem to be more at home on sites and they all speak English.

On a private paid for Aire in the Ardeche at Vallon Pont D'Arc we stayed for a few days next to a French motorhomer and his family for a few days. They were charming and the kids impeccably behaved.

The adults couldnt speak any English and the kids a little but we all made a real effort to converse and I would sit out on a night with the dad and share cigars and beer and I think we learned quite a bit. The kids tried quite hard with us as well.

There are always people hanging around chatting on aires. The French like a good gossip. Its just a case of joining in if you dare.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've been to a France Passion place - but it's an auberge, open to everyone. You have a meal with the hosts, and anyone else staying over (you, of course, stay in your van). You're all at the one table, like family.

The 1st time we went, there was a group of half a dozen elderly BMW bikers, and the craic was mighty! We were totally exhausted by the end of it, but thoroughly enjoyed it.

The 2nd time wasn't quite so frenetic. Both times, the meal was excellent.
It's La Dranvillaise in Flamet Fretils - see www.ladranvillaise.blogspot.com

N49.7083476, E1.5719341

The above info is taken from their business card.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link, JWW. I'd been wondering if France Passion gives more opportunity for chatting than campites or aires. So far we haven't joined but it might be worth thinking about. 

Barry, we do like aires but although they're all different we've never found them to be particularly sociable. We usually only stay on them for one night, with the exception of Montreuil where we're developing a tradition of staying a couple of nights and having a leisurely day in between buying wine at The Wine Society and cheese from the fromagerie. I actually had my first and only Leffe in a bar there, and very nice it was too.


Chris


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our experience of France Passion is that you do generally get a chance of quite a bit of conversation. A lor of them do have some English but they won't force it on you! 

I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Try going to some vide-greniers(empty attic sales) and show an interest in their wares and they will talk to you.
Jim


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Going to an Auberge is a good suggestion. We have been going to our local Auberge for 10+ years and in the busy summer season we have only ever seen one non French family. 
France passion sounds good too.

You should be able to get TV 5 in the UK too. Havnt seen it for years but always helps. I cannot stress enough the importance of different input. If you only use certain sources for learning it will get stale. You need to surprise yourself, particularly with the spoken word. The more variety the better. And the spoken word is they key.
Google translate renders useless all those years of slog  but I can still think quicker than the OH can type


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Lots of good advice already and you are already doing the right thing.
It seems your main problem is the short amount of time in France so to maximise practice in listening to French in the UK I would suggest..
1. Most DVD's have language selection these days so chose a film or two that you know and like, so you are familiar with the story. Then watch it in French , without subtitles .. This is very important as you need to switch off the English language part of your brain to properly take it in. Watch it again, and again, and again. Each time you will understand more as a lot will sink in without you realising it ( language learning by osmosis I call this ) don't worry if you don't understand much, watch it again in English, then again and again in French. Watching TV is better than listening to the radio until your understanding is more advanced, the visual clues help. Kids program's are good.
2. Go to your nearest university and ask to put an ad on the notice board " Looking for French native to give conversation practice, will pay x per hour ...etc" this can be hit and miss but if you get someone good it can be great. Make it clear that English must not be spoken at all, you chose the subject prior to them turning up and when they arrive say ......aujourdhui nous aimerions parler de ........ La Cuisine Francaise et Britannique ( food is always a good start ) for example . Have a different subject each time so you can read up a bit in advance and get some vocabulary , use props, photos, sign language, anything except English to understand and be understood.

Once in France , whether you are on an Aire or a campsite, try to seek out couples who don't speak English and start by asking advice on anything that's appropriate to where you are, then ask if they have found any good wine locally, where to buy best meat, how to cook so and so, then invite them for a drink ( pre dinner drink is best, the French tend to stop drinking when they stop eating ) fellow motorhomes will always be more inclined to want to chat than shop keepers etc, the French don't actually chat to strangers like we do. Another good 'prey' is the old guys playing boules .
Bonne Chance! 
Keep up the good work.
Oh ..... And find French motorhome clubs on the Internet and ask if you can join a rally

Kathy
( I have a feeling we have met )


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Two great replies!

JWW I've googled TV5 and it seems you can get it in UK on Sky and Virgin Media, but we only have Freesat. TV5 Monde does though have a learning site apprendre.tv5monde.com which I'll save and use.

I totally agree about multiple inputs and have been trying to do that, time permitting.

KittyKamper, you're spot on about not having long in France each year being the issue. That's why I want to maximise conversation opportunities in the little time we have there. If we were touring for months on end I don't feel I would have needed to post about it.

You've come up with some great ideas. I agree TV is better than radio, but I'm generally a radio person and have it on whilst doing other things. We usually only watch TV in the evening and that's when we try to watch French films on Netflix. I think it is time to start watching some without subtitles. Amelie will be a good one to start with.

We're off in the van tomorrow (Lake District) and are taking some French DVDs with us.

I'm curious about how feel you've met me.  


Chris


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Chris

...... Kitchen complaints? What ? 

Well it's just your forum name that seems to ring a bell Chris, were you on the Rally near Royan or the one at Denia?


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

*French conversation*

Hi again Chris

Forgot to say, I am a cat lover and also enjoy a nice garden but .......
You seriously need to ween him off a bit more, the biggest obstacle in your way is time in France and 3 weeks should really be 3 months! 
I can't wait till we retire and when we do I think our first trip could be more like 3 years! 
When and where is your next trip?
Kathy


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

I have found that the best way for me to learn is a CD called French by Michel Thomas start with the foundation course.....Michel Thomas taught several actors for speaking French on film parts.

You slowly build up.

Cap't


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Michael Thomas is highly recommended in many places.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

captainking said:


> I have found that the best way for me to learn is a CD called French by Michel Thomas start with the foundation course.....Michel Thomas taught several actors for speaking French on film parts.
> 
> You slowly build up.
> 
> Cap't


I have 'done' Michel Thomas, and yes, I would recommend him as it really helped to remind me of the little French I learned at school (50+ years ago!) and took me on a bit as far as vocabulary and to some extent grammar are concerned.

Michel Thomas helps with speaking French, it's hopeless at helping you understand real French when it's spoken to you. I was mainly asking on this thread about how to get into fairly easy going conversations in French, when in France, to help me practise and improve the French I have learned. At the moment I stumble at the point when someone replies to me and I don't understand them, or I take several seconds to re-run what they've said before I can understand and work out my reply. By which time they've usually started talking to me in English.

These interactions usually take place in shops, ticket offices, etc. where pressure to complete the transaction doesn't help. I was looking for suggestions for practising my still basic French in a less pressured environment.

Thanks, I've had many good suggestions here, and I hope they help others too.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: French conversation*



KITTYKAMPER said:


> Hi again Chris
> 
> Forgot to say, I am a cat lover and also enjoy a nice garden but .......
> You seriously need to ween him off a bit more, the biggest obstacle in your way is time in France and 3 weeks should really be 3 months!
> ...


Nail has been hit on head again. I too like a nice garden (but don't want to do any) Whereas John needs to _do_ gardening, and you can't really be a gardener and leave your garden for three months. It's not about getting someone in to water and mow when we're away it's about bringing on seeds, potting on, planting out, and whatever's next etc. It's pretty continuous and even three weeks away is stretching it.

If I want longer away I'll have to go on my own, and I have been considering it, but not in the motorhome.

At the moment we're on our way to the lake district for four nights. Hopefully down to Dorset around Easter to visit son and family, then France in May but haven't decided where yet.

Chris

Chris


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Just as an add on, where we go French is mostly 98% spoken, if the reply is too fast, we ask them to reply slowly, I always say excuse my poor French, and I often use the Michel Thomas phrase....I must speak French, it always breaks the ice, at our campsite in the village of Cayriech we mostly get French and Dutch. 

The French are from all walks of life we had a long broken conversation about where to visit and eat etc with a retired senior tax inspector. 
I must admit we have had quite a few unsociable English M/Homers and caravaners, at the campsite at times, so we get along with the French. 

I felt quite humbled when standing with a few Frenchmen looking at a car, they asked my opinion (in French) about the car, I felt I was one of the boys! 

But by the end of the day my head hurts from trying to work out French!


If you read my book that is to be published soon it portrays the funny moments I have had learning French.

Regards Cap't.....Captains French Adventures.....The laughter and lighter side of French house hunting, purchase and renovation.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I was sure I had seen TV5 on our Freesat menu. So I just checked.
Its not there  
I did find a thing called France 24 which looked promising only to find it was a news channel in English ..and American English at that !!! Perfectly Useless. 

If you want to go somewhere on your own , why not book an intensive French course ? I think you will find them all over the place in France.
I did one in Paris years ago and it was great. One on one all day including lunch. Exhausted each night. No clue as to cost though...I blagged it through work .


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've found that I need at least 6 weeks in France for my brain to start to 'tune-in' to the French language and accent. A tip that I have learnt is when in a shop look at the price on the till display and relate that to how the assistant pronounces it.
I'm also quite prepared to make a fool of myself when attempting to converse in French, but it does break the ice with those French people who are prepared to help you.
For instance at a French farmers market asking for local honey produced a live wriggling trout! Didn't help me but had about a dozen locals and myself having a real good laugh. Didn't end up with honey, got some conserve though.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

*French conversation*

Well now, you may have found the solution right there, some time on your own in France for real immersion ( sorry John! )

Why not go away on your own in the van? I do often, but then I bought the van a few years before I acquired my very first husband at 50, so I'm by no means typical.

If the worry is driving on your own that can be easily overcome ....
At the end of your usual 3 week tour you find a nice ACSI campsite that is in a village and where most of the customers are French, said campsite needs to be close to an airport, John leaves you and the van there and flies home for a month or whatever to tend to garden and cats, you stay on your own for that time and you will find that being on your own people will talk to you easier, without John there you will be speaking only French for the duration, you can wander in to the village and talk to the mums at the swing park, the old ladies sitting in the square, etc etc. you could even volunteer to do a bit of English conversation for the kids at the local school hence making friends with the teachers who may well in turn invite you along to any social events.
Now I will just take my big wooden spoon and get back in the kitchen where I belong and stop causing trouble...... Ha ha ..... Seriously though, think about it, you will both be happy knowing the other is doing what they really want to do, then when you start to miss each other too much John can fly back and you continue home together.

Another way to get an extra 3 week trip without the expense, time and effort of the journey from the UK is to do what we do every month, leave the van in caravan storage for a month or two, fly home for a month, then fly back and do another 3 weeks..... Just a thought ... I really will shut up now as I can see John glaring at me from here!

Happy travels and good luck with your French
Kathy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

another tip alongside immersion, and to help you understand spoken French as the French speak is to listen to French radio and watch TV.

you probably won't get 90% of it to start with but as time goes by it gets easier. we quite often listen to the Autoroute frequency on the radio as that helps to tune in on each visit.

when we had our place in France, we'd watch evening TV news and quiz programmes - quiz programs are good as you get breaks as contestants are thinking, the quizmaster will often speak slower to ensure the question is understood, and often there is a visual link between the question/answer and the relevant word(s). the French equivalent of Countdown was good for that. otherwise French TV can be a bit sh1te!! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

ChrisJohn

If it hasn't already been mentioned-Sorry Haven't read every post can I urge you to have a look at
www.commeunefrancaise

And sign up for the free weekly email,. Recent articles have been "how to strike up conversation with a stranger" and "10 ways to say oui"

I'm sure it will be helpful


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Try this link French website

Frank


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Approved Reply By Johnny*

At this precise moment we are on the CCC site in Bowness. It is pouring with rain comme d'habitude, and the van is surrounded by rabbits in blue jackets. I would love to be on a sunny hillside in the Corrèze for most of April to September.

Let me tell you about our attempt to talk to three local people at a bus stop in Nancy. It was like being in En Attendant Godot but without the script. One of these locals was actually a caretaker. To this day I don't know what it was all about.

My first wife learnt her street French in Belleville so you can judge how that went down in Paris restaurants. But she did attend lectures at the Sorbonne delivered by Sartre, making copious notes. They were incomprehensible.

One time I tried talking to locals at a village fete about my abiding interest in the revolution of 1789. That got me a very animated response. So I don't try too hard anymore, but I am fully supportive of what Chris is doing. It is a shame the cats and seedlings don't see it the same way.

Johnny


----------

